# 2010 Pista Via Brera



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOVE THE LOOK OF THIS BIKE!!!

I can't wait to find out the geometry... I'd switch out to a Reparto Corse Pista Handlebar...

Gorgeous!!!!

http://www.bianchiusa.com/racing/bianchi-2010/pista-2010.html


----------

